# All you Shih Tzu and Lhasa Apso Lovers



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm spreading the word about this rescue in dire need to raise some funds. I know this forum has some Shih Tzus and Lhasas. They are such sweet dogs. My rescue tzu is my hav's BFF.

Breaks my heart to see such neglect. Bless those that help the helpless.

http://www.shihtzu-rescue.org


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This is heartbreaking. Sometimes I am not sure about people..


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Me, too, Flynn. There are many dedicated rescue people out there. I admire them and try to help with what I can, when I can. <sigh>

When we adopted our resuce Angie, we thought she was a Havanese-Shih Tzu mix, but we're pretty sure she is all Shih Tzu. She is pretty and sweet, but alot more stubborn and demanding when she wants something. She has a bad case of selective hearing, the little stinker.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh that breaks my heart.


----------

